# New Maxi-Jet 900 is LOUD



## Cichfish (Jul 15, 2003)

Today I bought a new Maxi-Jet 900 for my tank I'm using it in circulation mode and man is this thing loud. I'm getting a cracking sounds from the cage that goes over the larger impeller. It also makes a short amount of noise on initial start-ups. Any mods on how to fix this. I tried using some tie wraps to secure the impeller cage it has calmed it down a little but still getting a annoying crackling sound. I don't want to use it in powerhead mode because of the reduced flow rate. In circulation mode it has a higher flow rate and yes this unit is very strong at moving water just the annoying crackling/humming is a PITA! Any quick fixes would be greatly helpful and the fish also enjoy it a lot.


----------



## RattlerSkin (Jul 30, 2011)

Where is the pump located? Any chance you have it touching the tank glass where it can translate vibrations from the pump to the glass? Trust me, I know how loud it can be; I have one powering my skimmer on my nano cube and due to the design limitations, I had to place the MJ900 in a chamber where it rattles 24/7. It's in there snug as can be, but the vibrations transfer right to the glass. Another thought on yours is that maybe you have some trapped air in the impeller housing. Not too likely because of the pump design, albeit still possible.


----------



## Cichfish (Jul 15, 2003)

The pump is located on the side glass up top towards the rear of the tank it's not touching anything or the glass. I have tried everything removing and installing the impeller multiple times. The only thing that has helped me is to put larger rubber bands around the impeller cage and trying to secure the unit really snug and in place. Not sure on what else to to to make this unit quiet down. I have had good experiences with marineland products but this one is driving me crazy.


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Jan 22, 2011)

I remember seeing a post about this a little while back when they first starting coming with water circulator kit. The poster finally ended up bringing it back I do believe and getting a koralia or something similar.

Hope you get it straightened out, I know that would drive me crazy.


----------



## Cichfish (Jul 15, 2003)

Yea I really don't want to return it since it has a nice profile and in circulation mode it does 1000 GPH which is pretty darn good. If all else fails then I will have to return it and get a Koralia or something along those lines. I'm gonna try some lobster rubber bands lol since those are stronger. Is there a way to maybe fix the grooves of the impeller. I will call Marineland and see what they have to say. The reason I like these is because they are work horses and have been around for ages. Don't know the reason behind the rattling noises.


----------



## moneygetter1 (Jan 8, 2006)

opcorn: You might have a defective MaxiJet 900. My 1200's are wisper quiet & have been for years. The most I get is a slight hum if the water level drops too low during maintainance. "T"


----------



## Cichfish (Jul 15, 2003)

yea I think I have a defect unit but I did but some strong rubber bands around the impeller housing and that has made the unit quieter...in powerhead mode its very quiet...just not in circulation mode...


----------



## MMantelli (Aug 17, 2012)

i just got a new one and it does the same thing i did notice if i placed my hand directly in front of the cage the noise stops so it has to be the impeller it would be cool to know what marineland says about it though


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

I hooked my 1200 model back up yesterday in power head mode and it rattled the heck out of my tank causing my LED light fixture to vibrate and make a rattling sound. I ended up taking it back off and putting a spare HOB filter on this particular tank.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

MMantelli said:


> i just got a new one and it does the same thing i did notice if i placed my hand directly in front of the cage the noise stops so it has to be the impeller it would be cool to know what marineland says about it though


Sure you noticed but there is an impeller and a propeller provided with the Maxi Jet. I believe you need the propeller in circulation mode. I have 2 of them but no longer use them


----------



## stangr6 (Jul 20, 2006)

mine does same just never use the circ mode sucks but what can i do


----------



## k7gixxerguy (Jan 12, 2012)

I have the 1200 gph model and the only issue that I had with it is that it seems to not load right on the three suction cup mount and always ended up flapping around after a few days only hanging on by one suction cup. I use it to power three undergravel jets now so thats no longer an issue.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

Anytime mine ever made that noise us because it didn't align right when put back together. I have every power head made by penguin/marine land. All the same deal. You can try Vaseline or depending how old it is could just be impeller wear. They did have a low grade magnet issue for a bit.


----------

